# Cuzco - Bajo la lluvia



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

wowowowo CUSCO ES LO MAXIMO ^^


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Uomo tus fotos me parecen buenísimas tanto estas como las de Arequipa.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Tema limpiado de tanta respuesta cachosa, provocadora y sobretodo con falta de tolerancia... Sebvill y Koko_cusco, ambos han faltado de manera tangencial a una norma del foro, sin embargo espero que solo sea un malentendido entre ambos foristas y eviten llevar un tema tan simple a toda una discusión. 

Creo firmemente en que si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre un aspecto (positivo o negativo) de una ciudad puede y debe preguntar sin temor a ser menospreciado su comentario, asimismo si el comentario fué realizado en una ocasión pasada y se quiere volver a trastocar el tema este es considerado provocador. En tal caso aclamo por el uso del pm para poder aclarar sus dudas y evitar malograr un tema tan bueno como lo viene desarrollando Uomo.

*MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPERS*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

uomo_111 said:


> *Juaz de alli al Corichancha!* :banana:


las paso aquí...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias a todos por seguirme aun tengo mas material sigan comentando plz
Saludos!*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh sigamos! con el temilla, dos fotos mas no se como se llama esta zona algun cuzqueño o forista que me ayude* ^^


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

plazoleta espinar.. asi como la entrada del templo de la merced
se ven geniales las fotos


----------



## sileno (May 7, 2010)

muy buenas fotos, una buena idea un thread con solo fotos panorámicas, te han salido muy bien

es que el Cusco siempre se ve bien ¿no?


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las fotos uomo, ojala ahora que la beneficencia paso a la municipalidad, hagan algo por el avandonado hotel cusco "El Cuadro" es una pena realmente ver semejante infraestructura en ese estado, un lujo que los cusqueños no nos deberíamos permitir.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias por el dato :cheers:bueh ahora paso ha..*



brian_cusco13 said:


> plazoleta espinar.. asi como la entrada del templo de la merced
> se ven geniales las fotos


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Ha.. San Blas si no estoy mal?*


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

ufff que buenas las de san blas te pasaste UOMO la penultima esta de lujo... 

Muchas gracias por las fotos


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Unas fotitos para este foro:










*Los Chaparrones en la Ciudad de Cusco*​









Ojala les guste. Saludos


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Xevere cusco...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*HU.. no se como deje olvidado este temilla ya lo actualizo 

gracias por los comentarios*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Cusco con lluvia es hermosa!


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

le da un toque mas pintoresco y propio al Cusco la intensa lluvia


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*sigamos con la bella ciudad de Cuzco foristas cuzquenos ayuden con los nombres de las calles o iglesias*


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

con lluvia sin lluvia con sol con granizo con toooo cusco city PONE! :cheers:


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Que buenas fotos, lindisimo Cuzco.


----------



## RyDeN (Aug 24, 2010)

koko cusco said:


> esta genial la idéa UOMO... hasta podría pensar en crear un nuevo thread que sea titulado CUSCO 180° XD!!! y es en serio ja ja
> 
> Buenos ángulos UOMO


*
Deberian crear un thread con las mejores pics d Cusco pero en Ciudades y Rascacielos del foro latinoamericano... ya q x lo visto no hay un thread buenazo y nuevo d la ciudad imperial...(y si lo hay son threads ya muertos)...kay:



Por cieto muy buenas imagenes!!!!!!kay:*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*dos mas* :cheers:


----------



## JersonBar (Feb 24, 2010)

Amé ste thread, sin lugar a dudas Cuzco es la ciudad mas linda de Perú. Muchas gracias por las fotos uomo, tu si que tomas unas fotos geniales.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

La lluvia le da esa sensación magia a la ciudad, geniales!!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

:lol::lol:Cusco,tiene magnificos angulos,en cualquier temporada.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Buenas Tomas!!!


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

JUANJOS said:


> Buenas Tomas!!!


:cheers:


----------

